# Aire at Brugge.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Has anyone stayed at the Aire in Brugge recently? I have searched the database but the posts are mostly now old.
Things I would like to know,
Is it likely to be busy around 22nd Sept.
Is there still a water problem.
Cost issues.

Thanks.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi sennen523

We stopped at the Brugge aire friday just gone (28 aug). Cost 22.50 euro's but think it gets a little cheaper (18 euro's) in september. There were plenty of spaces available in fact there were only about 10 mh's there.

*Some kind person unplugged my electric hook up overnight*, thankfully we were on our way home so had very little in the fridge. Not sure about the water problem as we had enough on board.

We will not be staying here again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
We too were on aire at Brugge this Friday and Saturday nights. Price is €22.50/night plus €0.50 for toilet empty and €0.50 for water. Price drops to €15.00/night from 1 Oct to 31 March. Watch time you arrive barrier will not open after 22.00 hours. Can dump waste water in coach park and fill water free there also. No problems with hook up. Yes it is expensive but a nice setting and easy walk to centre and no need to book!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Sennen523 see my topic about Brugge here after our visit to Belgium in May earlier this year.

Colin


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments, very helpful.
Kind Regards,


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

wouldnt bother with the aire but would use camping memling short walk away and about the same price open all year and close to supermarkets and a very stange bar at the end of the street.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> wouldnt bother with the aire but would use camping memling short walk away and about the same price open all year and close to supermarkets and a very stange bar at the end of the street.


The aire is cheaper than Camping Memlin, even more so if you're more than two and/or have a dog.

The location is perfect. Only a couple of minutes walk to Minnewater park and then you're right in the old city centre.

We were there last Tuesday evening. It got busy but there was always spare spaces. 22.50€ for 24 hours.

You can get 'free' water from the tap by the pay station which is in the coach park.

Dominic who looks after the aire is very helpful and speaks excellent English as well as five other languages!!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

derek500 said:


> The aire is cheaper than Camping Memlin, even more so if you're more than two and/or have a dog.
> 
> The location is perfect. Only a couple of minutes walk to Minnewater park and then you're right in the old city centre.
> 
> ...


When we were thre in May both were the same price BUT Camping Memling included showers, and the other camp site facilities one would expect plus peace and quiet, at the Aire there was considerable traffic noise in the early morning.


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Another big thumbs up for Camping Memling - been there a number of times - though not this year - and always had an enjoyable and pleasant visit. 

Access to the town is very good. They'd made improvements last year with more/better hardstandings.

Pretty much personal choice I guess...

Gareth


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

jeanie201 said:


> Can dump waste water in coach park and fill water free there also. quote]
> 
> The aire is nice and has cctv. Watch out if the attendant offers to give you free water as the hose he uses is also used to flush out the septic tanks on the coaches that use the coach park adjacent.
> 
> ...


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Thought I would reserect this post rather than start a new one. We may want to stay there next week and we are wondering if anyone has stayed there in the last few days and could let us know if its very busy. With people not venturing far at the moment with the shortages of fuel I suspect it and Membling will be very busy.

Cheers Sid


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I will also be there in Nov so have bumped this for you sid

Phill


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Memling stayed early October, never booked plenty of room and 20 euro easy walk to town, you can ring them they speak good English. Aire noisy no facilities, few vans also parked up on ring road near canal.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Gent*

Hi,
Consider Gent,
Free aire on outskirts, few mins walk to tram station into center and I think Gent is a lot better day out than Brugge - spend the money you save on a good lunch in one of the waterside resturants
Regards Ray


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Gent*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Consider Gent,
> Free aire on outskirts, few mins walk to tram station into center and I think Gent is a lot better day out than Brugge - spend the money you save on a good lunch in one of the waterside resturants
> Regards Ray


Completely agree re Gent and convenience of Aire. When we were there this spring, theyn were digging the whole of the centre up. I don't know if its finished yet, but I'm sure it will be evenlovlier when it is


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rupert. Thanks for the info. I have recently had a new knee which is not completely healed and from what others have said in the past it is quite a walk from Membling into the centre of Brugge. We have stayed on the aire a few times and the car park before the aire was built so we know how far it is into Brugge from there.

Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Ray* and *Heblewett*. Thanks for the info, we are only going over for a couple of day so will leave Ghent until we have more time to explore.

Cheers Sid


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Gent*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Consider Gent,
> Free aire on outskirts, few mins walk to tram station into center and I think Gent is a lot better day out than Brugge - spend the money you save on a good lunch in one of the waterside resturants
> Regards Ray


Thanks ray
Over next weekend and for thefollowing week so may try Gent as i was thinking of going there

Phill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PArking*

I would add to anyone who cannot get to the Aire before 10pm, there are an abundance of parking areas around Zeebrugge and I have always felt safe, very.

For those who can, I would suggest you try Camping memling as opposed to the Aire. But that is just my preference.

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We use the Aire quite often and never had a problem getting on, going at the end of the month but parking in car park as we are booked in for Aire in Cologne. 

Aire at Gent is only for 1 but loads of room for others as it is on a car park and near the police station. 

It is right next to tram which takes you into city centre and back, and I mean right next to!! It is in the camperstop book, if it hasn't changed then the co ordinates in your Sat Nav will be different to the one in the book, stick with the one in your book not the SAT NAV as that is wrong (only a few streets away but very narrow). 

Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: PArking*



teemyob said:


> I would add to anyone who cannot get to the Aire before 10pm, there are an abundance of parking areas around Zeebrugge and I have always felt safe, very.
> 
> For those who can, I would suggest you try Camping memling as opposed to the Aire. But that is just my preference.
> 
> TM


Have you tried the Aire at Zebrugge - Just along the road at the back of the marina - very near to the naval base.

there is another aire but its in the town opposite some shops and abit noisy but the one on the marina isbetter. You will need levelling blocks as the camber of the road means that you need them.

Phill


----------

